# tired from it, want her back.



## goner (Jul 25, 2012)

In may my wife of 6 years expressed her wanting to move out. I bluffed. On the 17th of june we got in to an arguement and I made her leave. Pushed her out. The next day she filed. Slept on peoples couches, saved up and got a new place. At the time Ihad been unemployed for about 3 weeks and was about to start a new job in a week. I lost everything. The house, I wrecked my truck, the job. I went nuts called 50 times in a row apologizing. Texts all day and night, drank constantly. Showed up where she was. Used gps to track her, used her friends too. In the beginning she said "get help." I chose not to. This has been going on for a month, she used to say she still loves me, now she says she hates me because its easier. 
This last week has been the beginning of a new page. I don't call as often. Still text a lot. Got a new job that pays better. Went to talk to a therapist, come to find out I'm borderline Impulsive Aggresive Disorder and Bi-Polar. For years she's told me I'm mean and have mood swings. She was right. I never new I was hurting her so bad. I thought people got angry and argued. They don't. 
I want her back. I messed up her heart and in the process took one parent from our son. 
Right now I'm sleeping on my moms couch 30 miles from her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

Keep going to counseling. If they put you on meds, stay on them. Give yourself credit for going to a therapist. It's a step in the right direction. Lots of stuff in your past you can look back on and say "I don't want that to happen again," right? So work with a therapist to get your life under control, so you can be a good dad to your son. Yesterday was a mess. Learn from it. Move on. Do better. Go.


----------



## goner (Jul 25, 2012)

Its nice that I found this sight. Googled "wife says she loves me but not in love." Been considering a 180. I want her back, she doesn't respond at all. Advice is what I was going for and I will keep going. No choice. Would 180 work if I was the aggressor? I made her so upset she left.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meowmers (Dec 10, 2009)

I would suggest that you live your life. Get things back on track with YOU. If you try to get her back before you are strong enough, the patterns will be too easy to fall back in. At this point she is hurt. You have to show here that this is a pattern and not a phase. While you are doing this, implement the 180. You can tell her that you have changed until you are blue in the face but it won't change a thing. You have to show her when SHE s ready to see it. You can't force it.


----------

